# "Unzipped"



## MyaLover (Sep 18, 2008)

Needing some C&C on the PP, you can see others on my flickr,  Thanks guys


----------



## ChrisOquist (Sep 18, 2008)

This picture creeps me out..


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 18, 2008)

Good!


----------



## CowboysDaughter (Sep 18, 2008)

That picture gives me the total creeps.
However you did that though, it's almost flawless.
Excellent work.
Freaky.
But excellent.


----------



## photogmatt (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't like the top of the zipper, the blur takes away realism. Also the zippers would cast a shadow like your fingers do. Nice idea though, and pretty well done.


----------



## Teknik (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks really nice


----------



## unnecessary (Sep 18, 2008)

eeww...  makes my flesh crawl. I dont like it at all. Sorry. =\


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 18, 2008)

What kind of processing did you do to the photo before the zipper went on? You can see where the shades of light gradient change in some parts of the photo. Maybe it's from JPG compression, but it's something I get sometimes when I do some heavy processing to an image.

Your images are entertaining to me.


----------



## ClarkKent (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow, thats an interesting take.  so, whats in there that we cant see?


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 18, 2008)

Lots....


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you all for the comments.  I agree with the top part of the zipper, I havent had enough time to sit down and really try to fix it.  I just wanted to throw this up here and get some feedback


----------



## matt_paul85 (Sep 18, 2008)

Fantastic! :hail: Agreeing about the top part of the zipper as well. Overall awesome work yet again.


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 18, 2008)

All i see now is that d*** top of the zipper, i gotta fix that!  Its driving me nuts.  Thanks for the comments.  I appreciate them all!


----------



## ArtPhotography (Sep 19, 2008)

Excellent work but with all the processing you had to do on the neck the hand feels out of place.  Like a real hand on a drawing of a woman.


----------



## JohnMF (Sep 20, 2008)

use the pen tool to clip around stuff. it is more precise and you get a better edge


----------



## ryan7783 (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't usually like your stuff. I like this one.


----------



## LisaK24 (Sep 20, 2008)

great concept!

Except for the lack of a shadow someone mentioned, I really like this


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 20, 2008)

ryan7783 said:


> I don't usually like your stuff. I like this one.




hahahaha.... Hmmm... backhanded compliment...  Thank you?


----------



## niforpix (Sep 21, 2008)

ryan7783 said:


> I don't usually like your stuff. I like this one.


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 21, 2008)

niforpix said:


>




I have PMed you


----------



## toofpaste (Sep 21, 2008)

That zipper should be somewhere else.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Sep 21, 2008)

toofpaste said:


> That zipper should be somewhere else.


 
 

the top part of the zipper does need some work. and the bottom 'handle' of the zipper also needs to be a bit cleaner.


----------



## johngpt (Sep 22, 2008)

Very interesting study, and doubtless you've learned quite a bit.

If you could reproduce your lighting, and actually have a zipper pull tab adhered there with something like gum arabic, you'd be able to study how the shadow would fall across the neck and zipper's teeth. This'll help either with further work on this image or on your next image.

And a zipper there in real-life would definitely help out surgeons who are trying to unclog carotid arteries!


Oh, I hope the zipper isn't somehow related to the missing wedding band! Could be tougher to find than in a sink drain trap.


----------



## Artograph (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, I dunno....I think it would be a great shot....er...ummmm...._without_ the zipper??  ;-)


----------



## Senor Hound (Sep 23, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> Needing some C&C on the PP, you can see others on my flickr,  Thanks guys



The zippers look like they were pasted in.  They look like they're pushed up against the skin, whereas a real zipper wouldn't look like that.

Have you thought about getting two real zippers and sticking them to your neck?  You could even put the whole thing in there, fill the middle parts between the teeth with black and PS the edges to make it look like part of your skin.  And then you'd have natural shadows.


----------



## GrfxGuru (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice job, good clean work.


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## F-Stop1.8 (Sep 24, 2008)

Very interesting and creative. Nice job.


----------



## Big Bully (Sep 24, 2008)

You have more talent in your left pinky than I swear I do in my whole body. This is such a beautiful shot, I like the thought process behind it. As said above a few minor touch-ups, but other than that fantastic. Big fan!!


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 24, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> You have more talent in your left pinky than I swear I do in my whole body. This is such a beautiful shot, I like the thought process behind it. As said above a few minor touch-ups, but other than that fantastic. Big fan!!



A compliment like this, coming from someone like you, makes this a BIG compliment!  Thank you


----------



## niforpix (Sep 24, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> I have PMed you


 
I have replied.


----------



## bace (Sep 28, 2008)

unnecessary said:


> eeww...  makes my flesh crawl. I dont like it at all. Sorry. =\



Your name suits you well.


----------



## ryan7783 (Sep 28, 2008)

bace said:


> Your name suits you well.




this comment was unnecessary


----------



## Big Bully (Sep 28, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> A compliment like this, coming from someone like you, makes this a BIG compliment! Thank you


 

Thank you! :mrgreen: I try my best to be honest, and your work is fantastic. I love your work, especially this one, it is so cool! How did you come up with the idea? It is so creative


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 28, 2008)

I have no idea how I came up with it actually.. one of those late nights in front of the computer


----------



## bace (Sep 28, 2008)

ryan7783 said:


> this comment was unnecessary



Right, and coming into a thread to give absolutely no other feedback other than "I don't like it sorry", wasn't?

'OMG This guy isn't sugar coating his posts like every other typical poster on our lovely friendly forum full of lovely friendly people who take pictures'.

Blerg.


----------



## Big Bully (Sep 28, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> I have no idea how I came up with it actually.. one of those late nights in front of the computer


 

I love those crazy late nights, where you have had way too little sleep and everything seems cool. Well in this case you totally rocked this picture! Maybe I need more of them so I can come up with some totally cool photos... Good idea Morgan!:thumbup::mrgreen: Time to pile on the caffine now..


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 28, 2008)

Im already starting and preparing for a late night... nothing to crazy... sore back


----------



## ryan7783 (Sep 28, 2008)

bace said:


> Right, and coming into a thread to give absolutely no other feedback other than "I don't like it sorry", wasn't?
> 
> 'OMG This guy isn't sugar coating his posts like every other typical poster on our lovely friendly forum full of lovely friendly people who take pictures'.
> 
> Blerg.



Well if you feel that way, then by design you should feel that every "I really like that photo" comment is to be deemed unnecessary. Every "Oh that's cool" comment should be disregarded and erased. Take the good with the bad - it's art after-all.

I hate arguing in other peoples threads. It's disrespectful. Sorry, Mya


----------



## bace (Sep 28, 2008)

ryan7783 said:


> Well if you feel that way, then by design you should feel that every "I really like that photo" comment is to be deemed unnecessary. Every "Oh that's cool" comment should be disregarded and erased. Take the good with the bad - it's art after-all.
> 
> I hate arguing in other peoples threads. It's disrespectful. Sorry, Mya



Actually, I've always lived with the moto; if you have nothing interesting or good to say, stfu!

Saying "I love that" is fine. But going out of ones way specifically to say "I don't like that" is rude.

That said, you're right, I am also being rude at this time. Mya YOUR PICTURES ROCK!!!! LOLERBOATS!!!


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 28, 2008)

Meh.. it happens   Play nice everyone.  And for the record, I appreciate and take into consideration EVERY good and bad comment on my photos.  As long as they are contructive not just "i dont like it"


----------



## bace (Sep 28, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> As long as they are contructive not just "i dont like it"



Ah so you do pick sides!

Welcome.


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 28, 2008)

The constructive side


----------



## Big Bully (Sep 28, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> Im already starting and preparing for a late night... nothing to crazy... sore back


 

Ooh I know the feeling. I hope to actually get some sleep tonight, I didn't get much last week. Maybe I should start taking my sleepless nights and start using it to my advantage. 

Hope your back feels better.


----------



## photo28 (Oct 12, 2008)

scary...but awesome!


----------

